# Linux 3.11-rc7 Celebrates 22 Years Of Linux



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Posted by Michael Larabel on August 25, 2013
> It was on this day twenty-two years ago that Linus Torvalds made the first public release of his Linux operating system. In celebrating the 22nd birthday, the Linux 3.11-rc7 kernel has been tagged.


Here


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

All of the TSG servers are running various versions of Linux.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Are the various versions based on the Hardware? Just asking....


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

The various versions have more to do with when the hardware was purchased than anything else.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It's kind of amazing that Linux has been around for 22 years... or am I just really old?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

You? Old? Not yet.....


----------

